# Accuair E-level making too many adjustement - how about your setup ?



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Before talking about this little problem, let me just make it clear that i love my accuair management and would recommend it to anyone, the issue discussed here is NOT a show stopper.

Not sure about everyone else, but i personally got tired of the continuous pointless tiny adjustments accuair would make even though the load didn't change, no leaks existed and the road was somewhat flat. I am using the lowest active accuracy level too which equal to fewest adjustment as per the operation manual (wish it had an even lower level)

Most of the time it would inflate the rear a bit and deflate it a second later but sometimes I've had all corners adjusted while cruising one at a time and a minute later all adjustment reversed. WTF

It's not doing that all the time, maybe about twice during a 30min stop and go trip, still pretty anoying especially when the compressor kicks on more often due to all those meaningless adjustments

Accuair support pointed out that my ground could be weak but I've tried a few more location (and directly connected to the negative with 8gauge wire) without any improvement. Maybe my ECU is faulty afterall

For now, I have disabled *Ride-Height-On-Start* and *RideMonitor*, Thats the only way to avoid all those unwanted adjustement, If i only disable *RideMonitor* (leaving *Ride-Height-On-Start* enabled), the bags fully inflate and go back to preset 2 everytime i turn the ignition

How is yours behaving ? noticed the same thing ? have you disabled anything to avoid frustration ?

*EDIT NOV 12 2011:* Accuair got in touch with me and we will be troubleshooting the adjustment problem next week. I'll keep everyone in the loop about the progress

*EDIT NOV 15 2011:* [email protected] recommended to use Inline Flow Control because a lightweight rear vehicle (like MK4) needs to be slowed down in order to achieve an infinite level of accuracy, I've ordered four inline flow control for all corners and will follow up with my findings.

Kudos for Accuair customer services :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

myne adjusts alot as well, my gf thinks its really annoying and it will do it while sitting flat when im parked for a few min, i also have issues with a sensor not reading when nothing has changed and driving down the road, i also do have the same problem as you for how it fills then dumps shortly after, its only the rear however for me

since i am running the exo mounts i have the grounds going to the valve block, then a seperate wire going from that down to the trunk floor which i feel is a good ground


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I must have disabled the ride monitor because my car has never adjusted for heavier load weight differences. I just realized this after watching youtube vid's of guys standin on bumpers and the car leveling. Mine does not.

I do however have the ride height on start enabled and I love it. This way I never have to worry about burning the paint off my rear fenders unless the car was already running and dumped. I just get in, turn the key and go.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

All that bein said though. I have been having a slight issue with the rears not thinking they are level a few times, only for my (1) preset. Sometimes it will decide it can't do it and just flash like it's stupid. A few more airs up and down and then it decides its good again. Kind of annoyed.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

All my rear issues are with setting 2, never setting 1

Gonna move the rears today however to a better spot if it works


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Thx for sharing guys, good to hear i'm not alone, I love the *Ride-Height-On-Start * too but I leave it off for the following reasons

1- As mentioned earlier, it cause the car to fully raise and drop down to Preset 2 at every ignition if *RideMonitor* is disabled
2- It force the car to check height at every startup which cause the car to inflate/deflate a bit when the car is already on preset 2
3- I sometime like to keep the preset it was last on, for example when I drive through a bumpy road in preset 3 and park / stop the engine there, I don't want the car to drop down to preset 2 at startup since I'll have to drive through it once again on preset 3.

I just wish the ECU was smart enough to avoid pointless adjustment, BTW forgot to mention, I'm using the lowest accuracy level (i'll edit my first post)


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Good to know I'm not alone. After switching from airlift I did think eleve did try to adjust too many times at useless times. Maybe I'll try the lowest sensitive setting bc it's getting annoying compressor kicking in due to esp rears adjusting randomly.

Oh and btw I don't use auto start ride height, bc I don't always want my car to go to that height at ignition. I think it's annoying


----------



## dele (Nov 18, 2008)

Just thought i'd drop my 2p in here, i don't have auto ride height on startup, cos i turn my ignition/electrics on and off if i forget to do the windows or whatever, or if i'm in traffic for a while so it's a hassle to have it on.

Secondly, i personally don't need to make use of the auto adjustment (ridemonitor) feature very often as i don't have people getting in or out of the car, and i don't really encounter roads drastically "un-flat"  enough for a long enough period of time that an adjustment in height would be worth it.

However, when the ridemonitor has been on, i've found it to make a couple adjustments here or there, but it hasn't been going crazy like i've read on this thread so i cant say i've had that problem.

HOWEVER, as i normally manually disable mine, you guys may find it useful to use the same method?

what i do is, let's say i'm about to go out and the car is dumped, i walk up to it, press 2 on the key fob (or whichever you've set to be ride height) and then get in. Now if you dont have the fob it doesnt really matter as you can just press 2 when you get in.

Now when i'm in, i turn the electrics on (one click of the ignition) and then STRAIGHT AWAY make any kind of adjustment on the air ride controller, which turns ridemonitor off.

i've set my ride height to be ont tiny tap higher than what i want it to be on the rear, so when i get in and turn the electrics on, i tap the rear down once and i'm good to go.

the reason i do this is;

1. i've found that when you choose a height from the fob, it doesn't seem to take the floor into account, it will just raise to the height that the car would be at if it were on flat ground. (if you have no fob, pressing ride height and then quickly tapping up/down/left/right/whatever, will mean that it's raised to it's set height without having time to adjust to the floor it's currently on). This is good for if you've parked in a dip or whatever cos as soon as you move off from there your car will be at the correct height rather than adjusted to the dip so when you're suddenly on flat ground you don't have a weird stance. of course it would adjust if that were to happen, but sometimes it takes a while (up to 45 seconds) and any length of time in public with a f*cked stance is too long 

2. my compressor is mounted on the outside of the car, and i have no rear seats so its kinda noisy. i didn't want auto adjustment kicking it off an inopportune times like when i'm in traffic or on a date or whatever 

Hope it makes sense, sounds kinda long, but any Q's ask


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

A good write up for sure for people wanted to do the same!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you guys are all running the height sensors i assume?


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

ForVWLife said:


> you guys are all running the height sensors i assume?


I would say yes.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Dele :thumbup:.

It hasn't been crazy though, the adjustement are fairly rare (about twice on a 30min trip + everytime at startup). But thats enough to get really frustrating after a few month . Especially when the car decide to jump in the rear for no reasons by about a hand size gap :banghead:

I understand you're avoiding the ridemonitor like us. I think I'll contact accuair with a link to this thread so they can maybe propose a solution like a lower accuracy mode with firmware upgrade, that would be ideal imo




ForVWLife said:


> you guys are all running the height sensors i assume?


Correct, the ridemonitor and ride-on-startup is only available with the e-level height sensors (as far as i know)


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't really have many issues with mine except for the random, short little adjustments that all of you are talking about. I have a VERY small leak that I've just been too lazy to figure out, so I just assumed those adjustments were because of that. I honestly have just gotten so used to them that I really don't even notice them anymore.

When you guys are having the issues with it over adjusting, are you sitting still or are you guys driving/shifting? I know if I adjust to my ride height from being aired up at the same time that I accelerate or shift causing a shift in balance that's usually the only time I see over adjustment. If I know I'm going to be adjusting I make it a habbit to be on a completely flat road sitting still or coasting in neutral.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ Driving and seating still at a red light, happens anytime for me

Example

1- driving 60km/h on flat smooth road, the rear adjust *a hand gap higher (~ 4cm)* and revert a minute later like nothing happened (very rare though, happened twice only)
2- waiting for green light for about a minute, the rear adjust about a finger gap higher and about a minute later while driving revert it back :banghead::banghead: (most common)


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

OK, so before contacting Accuair for feedback, I'll go ahead and list some suggestions to make all issues discussed here less of a problem, feel free to correct me or add more
*
1- Via firmware update, introduce a new (or two) lower accuracy mode in addition of the three existing one, this will most likely resolve the "too many adjustments" issue completely

2- Via firmware update, add a way to bypass the "ride-on-startup" feature whenever we want without disabling the feature completely, having this will let us leave the feature on but sometime skip it when we need to retain the height we are on after restarting the car. (for example, hold the a button while starting the car)

3- Via firmware upgrade, avoid the full bag inflation and deflation back to preset 2 when ridemonitor is disabled but "ride-on-startup" is left enabled. This will be good to have if #1 can't be implemented*


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

as cool as some of these features are....ill stick with switchspeed. to each their own i guess.


----------



## I4N (Mar 9, 2011)

I kinda have a different problem with mine. I've noticed that sometimes if I go from ride height 1 to 2 it will not adjust or it makes a wack adjustment... If go to 3 first then press 2 it levels it fine... It's starting to annoy the crap outta me. My 1 and 2 settings are far from the same ride height and I set them on a very level garage surface...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I4N said:


> I kinda have a different problem with mine. I've noticed that sometimes if I go from ride height 1 to 2 it will not adjust or it makes a wack adjustment...


ahha, same problem with mine too but that's not as annoying as the problem discussed here.

It does it for any preset though, it just doesnt respond when going to a different preset until you try again :screwy:, not that common so i can live with it


----------



## I4N (Mar 9, 2011)

My adjustments will almost always over compensate too. Are you using the vu4 manifold? I'm using air engine and I feel like it's to blame but I can't be sure. You think maybe putting the one way adjustable valves into the lines could help the over adjusting at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This is strange, we've installed e-Level on many cars at our shop and most have been completely issue free.

For one thing, if the car is already at preset two, and you have ride-height-on-start on, it will only adjust (air up higher and air back down) if the sensors indicate that it is not sitting exactly at that height setting. This could happen when:

A) The suspension isn't at the desired height at one or more corner, caused by a leak, etc. 

B) The vehicle isn't parked on level ground, so what started as four perfect heights has been thrown off.

The system shouldn't have this over compensation issue on start up unless one of the above is happening.

From my experience with my own cars any friends car on e-Level, I don't ever experience these 'random' adjustments that you've mentioned Matt. When you start driving, it's perfectly possible that the system knows right away that it isn't sitting perfectly at your desired setting. You arrive at a stop light and the system sees this as a good opportunity to make a correction. Assuming the ground is level when the correction is made, there is no reason for it to make a second correction unless:

A) You make any sort of height adjustment

B) You have a leak

C) You change the load in the vehicle, add a passenger etc. 

FYI, I'm basing this on cars that are set to the 'medium' accuracy level, which is what we always use.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I think my issue was something to do with an exposed wire...fixed that and have had no issues so far, just need to check the other side yet

edit: after finally installing a pressure gauge i found some interesting things...sometimes when going from setting 2 to 1 my right rear either doesnt adjust at all, or the pressure goes up when the other side goes down...


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ thx for sharing Will !

Accuair got in touch with me and we will troubleshoot the adjustment issue next week. I'll keep everyone in the loop about the progress since i'm not the only one. 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: for accuair customer service


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I know pressures don't really apply to this at all, but after installing my gauge, the pressures between the bags are soo far apart usually


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I know pressures don't really apply to this at all, but after installing my gauge, the pressures between the bags are soo far apart usually


That's because pressure is an inaccurate form of measurement. Sometime it will take 80 psi to be at ride height and sometimes it will be at 60. This varies side to side as well which is why they seem so far apart but it is still level.

This is why elevel is so great for using height sensors rather than pressure.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] recommended to use Inline Flow Control because a lightweight rear vehicle (like MK4) needs to be slowed down in order to achieve an infinite level of accuracy, I've ordered four inline flow control for all corners and will follow up with my findings.

Kudos for Accuair customer services :thumbup::thumbup:

For those having similar issues with the touchpad version, try disabling the Active Start mode, it will allows the system to learn faster and more accurately Reno said (the rocker switch doesnt have a way to disable that so i can't try it unless i borrow someone else touchpad)


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So if you had different size lines would that help? Just curious why the reference to 3/8


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

dOWa242 said:


> So if you had different size lines would that help? Just curious why the reference to 3/8


Indeed, If the flow control resolve the issue, then having thinner air lines would help too, like 1/4

EDIT: Reno clarified something about this 1/4 vs 3/8 speed: he said 1/4" line doesn't usually slow accuair systems down when compared to 3/8" because the speed is limited by the orifice inside the valve which is 5/32" (slightly larger than 1/8").


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

kilimats said:


> Indeed, If the flow control resolve the issue, then having thinner air lines would help too, like 1/4


:thumbup:
Well, I guess I could plan on that for another project. :laugh:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

kilimats said:


> Indeed, If the flow control resolve the issue, then having thinner air lines would help too, like 1/4


I did mine with 1/4" and it seems to be very precise. I also turned off all the features so it never re-adjusts itself. 

you may think that 1/4" would be slow but it's actually the perfect speed for my liking.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ it is very precise most of the time but sometime act weirdly with a mind of his own by inflating too much and deflating back a minute later, the 1/4 speed looks very much like 3/8,thought it would be much slower, thx for sharing.

finger crossed the air flow control fix it, i love ride monitor :heart:

EDIT: Reno clarified something about this 1/4 vs 3/8 speed: he said 1/4" line doesn't usually slow accuair systems down when compared to 3/8" because the speed is limited by the orifice inside the valve which is 5/32" (slightly larger than 1/8").


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

^ I also have the lifestyles, which hold less air than the xl's, so it could very well be the same speed.

I'm gonna play around with all the different settings though, lots of cool features with the elevel.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

dubbin18 said:


> ^ I also have the lifestyles, which hold less air than the xl's, so it could very well be the same speed.
> 
> I'm gonna play around with all the different settings though, lots of cool features with the elevel.


get muffler  it makes alot of difference :laugh:
well i like mine atleast 

:thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

@ killmats: when you mentioned in the update dated Nov 15/11 in the op, you mentioned reno saying that a _lightweight rear car such as the mk4_...now not sure if you asked reno about this in detail, but what i was wondering is does this relate to those who have a mk4 and remove the spare making the rear lighter? or was in referring to the mk4 rear with a spare in there being a lightweight rear?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

christanand said:


> @ killmats: when you mentioned in the update dated Nov 15/11 in the op, you mentioned reno saying that a _lightweight rear car such as the mk4_...now not sure if you asked reno about this in detail, but what i was wondering is does this relate to those who have a mk4 and remove the spare making the rear lighter? or was in referring to the mk4 rear with a spare in there being a lightweight rear?


i don't think the spare makes a big diff in overall weight, Pretty sure he meant in general that MK4 are lightweight in the rear making precise adjustment harder than heavier body. I'll follow up once i've got the flow control setup and ridemonitor tested


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

kilimats said:


> i don't think the spare makes a big diff in overall weight, Pretty sure he meant in general that MK4 are lightweight in the rear making precise adjustment harder than heavier body. I'll follow up once i've got the flow control setup and ridemonitor tested


thanks for the answer...keep us all posted bud


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

so did the flow controls solve this problem, I am getting ready for an E-Level install and want it to work to its maximum capabilities, update me! :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Installed the airflow today, redid an auto calibration and re-calibrated my presets, enabled ridemonitor+rideonstartup, now lets see how it behaves , i'll follow up within a week

Something i wasn't expecting, I slowed down the deflation approximately in half but the inflation remained about the same speed, thats due to the difference in pressure between the TANK & BAGS i think.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I still feel like being at 122 and 43 in my rear at setting 1 is an issue....and i know i shouldn't be concerned with the pressures


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

kilimats said:


> Installed the airflow today, redid an auto calibration and re-calibrated my presets, enabled ridemonitor+rideonstartup, now lets see how it behaves , i'll follow up within a week
> 
> Something i wasn't expecting, I slowed down the deflation approximately in half but the inflation remained about the same speed, thats due to the difference in pressure between the TANK & BAGS i think.


they are one way flow controls, and you have them installed backwards.

you will need mufflers on the dumps to regulate the downward speed.

they should have little arrows on them, or a circle with a arrow in it.


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

ryanmiller said:


> they are one way flow controls, and you have them installed backwards.
> 
> you will need mufflers on the dumps to regulate the downward speed.
> 
> they should have little arrows on them, or a circle with a arrow in it.


LOL this. :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

lol, who would have known , thx Ryan i'll check again haha

EDIT: Reno clarified how the flow control should be setup :thumbup::thumbup: (see quote below), I'll redo the install this week



> What you need to do is run all 4 flow controls in line with the rear bags only. You will run one in each direction so that you can control the lift speed and the dump speed independently. Take special attention to set both of the fills the same (count the number of turns) and both of the dumps the same (count the number of turns). Adjust the flow controls until the car moves level (front and rear lift at the same speed) and (front and rear lower at the same speed). Then re-calibrate the system and you will be a happy camper


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

kilimats said:


> lol, who would have known , thx Ryan i'll check again haha
> 
> EDIT: Reno clarified how the flow control should be setup :thumbup::thumbup: (see quote below), I'll redo the install this week


please update this :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

orau22 said:


> please update this :thumbup:


i'll do the install most likely tomorrow but i'll need a week at least to make sure the issue is resolved, if you're waiting on my conclusion to buy the e-level, DONT ! even if my issue remains unresolved, it is worth it :thumbup: (not a show stopper, just annoying unless you disable some features or switch to manual mode everytime like DELE is doing)


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

alright, flow control fixed (both deflate/inflate are reduced now, only a full turn from shut for all valves), I really like how slow the rear adjust now, so smooth :heart::heart:

I'll follow up for results in a week


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

You have them inline to each bag correct?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> You have them inline to each bag correct?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


2 for each rear bag line as pictured, one controls the inflation and the other the deflation. The front doesnt need any since my "pointless adjustments" issue only happens in the rear


----------



## HarleyJosh (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi guys.

I'm totally new here (also with air suspension) but would like to kick in with some suggestions.

The ones who have problems with to many adjustments...
What is your max. tank pressure?
Did you use the accuair VU4 valves and 3/8 lines?
Did you use all travel of the sensor or is it working on only 40 percent or so.

I'm sure that if you have bigger airlines, other valves and higher tank pressure (Accuair uses 150PSI in their sets) this can make big differences.
Also the place of your bags in the rear suspension. Are they on top of your axle, behind or before it.

Make sure you use almost al the possible travel way of your sensor, this means it is much more precise controlled.

And for the guys that have adjustment issues before and then behind the stop lights, I can imagine that if you have an automatic trans and you are waiting in D(rive) and braking in front of the stoplight, the car probably hangs more into the suspension than some other cars. The system adjusts and than when green light and driving it has to adjust again.

Josh


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi 
I installed E-level a week ago and it has been working perfect until now. Sometimes the e-level will suddenly deflate one of the frontwheels when driving  and i sometimes get a error on the sensor on the front right (red lights on the controller, both up and down) but its just to turn the ignition on and off and it works perfect again. 

its dangerous when im driving along with the car as low as i can without ut touching the fender when it all of the sudden just dumps alot of air out of one of the bags in front. Its allready damaged my fenders. 

Anyone have a idea on what it can be?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

MSpeed said:


> Hi
> I installed E-level a week ago and it has been working perfect until now. Sometimes the e-level will suddenly deflate one of the frontwheels when driving  and i sometimes get a error on the sensor on the front right (red lights on the controller, both up and down) but its just to turn the ignition on and off and it works perfect again.
> 
> its dangerous when im driving along with the car as low as i can without ut touching the fender when it all of the sudden just dumps alot of air out of one of the bags in front. Its allready damaged my fenders.
> ...


 Have you tried contacting Accuair? Reno is very quick to respond and I'm sure he know exactly what the problem is.


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

MSpeed said:


> Hi
> I installed E-level a week ago and it has been working perfect until now. Sometimes the e-level will suddenly deflate one of the frontwheels when driving  and i sometimes get a error on the sensor on the front right (red lights on the controller, both up and down) but its just to turn the ignition on and off and it works perfect again.
> 
> its dangerous when im driving along with the car as low as i can without ut touching the fender when it all of the sudden just dumps alot of air out of one of the bags in front. Its allready damaged my fenders.
> ...


 Pop you wheel off and have a look at your sensor.. may be bent or broken


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Mspeed, 

Sounds like you need to adjust your sensors if this is happening. The only reason this would happen is having a sensor out of range, and the system attempting to find out where it's at in the stroke. Make sure at full up or down you are at least an 1/8" away from the stops on the sensor's and make sure you are getting over an inch of swing in the travel. Then re-calibrate. 

Jesse


----------



## MSpeed (Jun 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Mspeed,
> 
> Sounds like you need to adjust your sensors if this is happening. The only reason this would happen is having a sensor out of range, and the system attempting to find out where it's at in the stroke. Make sure at full up or down you are at least an 1/8" away from the stops on the sensor's and make sure you are getting over an inch of swing in the travel. Then re-calibrate.
> 
> Jesse


 Hi Jesse 
Thanks for the reply. Will check this tomorrow when i can get the car on a lift. Its hard to see when the car is on the ground but i tried to check it at full lift and from what i can see the sensor is in middle of its range then. But maybe it goes to far down when i let the car down.. Will check tomorrow


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

any update on this? had my ride done at a shop and i get this same error while driving from my previous A3 and my new A3. I had the stuff transfer over with fresh install and yet i get this error. The only way to get rid of the error is to stop on the curb and restart the car...










running airlift bags, vu4, elevel, 1/4 lines all around


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Accuair E-level error help please*

delete


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to bump an old thread. I recently got e-Level installed and was wondering if it is normal for the system to make minor adjustments when starting the car in the morning after leaving the car at ride height over night? I have Ride-Height-On-Start *off*, and both RideMonitor and ActiveStart *on*


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

helloterence said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread. I recently got e-Level installed and was wondering if it is normal for the system to make minor adjustments when starting the car in the morning after leaving the car at ride height over night? I have Ride-Height-On-Start *off*, and both RideMonitor and ActiveStart *on*


 yes it's normal. If you are on a preset(one of the three )height when your park and leave the car. and when you come back next morning, it still gets you back to the preset you were on last


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

You can select the sensitivity if the adjustments somewhere in the menus.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> yes it's normal. If you are on a preset(one of the three )height when your park and leave the car. and when you come back next morning, it still gets you back to the preset you were on last


 Thanks :thumbup: 



President Lincoln said:


> You can select the sensitivity if the adjustments somewhere in the menus.


 Yep! I have it left at medium (factory setting).


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi mate,

Just wondered how those valves were going? Rather than running two on each line, is there not a valve that will take care of flow both ways?


----------



## brnsgrbr (Aug 17, 2009)

kilimats said:


> *EDIT NOV 15 2011:* [email protected] recommended to use Inline Flow Control because a lightweight rear vehicle (like MK4) needs to be slowed down in order to achieve an infinite level of accuracy, I've ordered four inline flow control for all corners and will follow up with my findings.
> 
> Kudos for Accuair customer services :thumbup::thumbup:


Where did you purchase the control valves? They aren't on their site. The 3/8" ones start at $40 ea as far as I've seen so far. Also since you need 2 per line, 1 for filling rate and 1 for exhausting rate, I assume they face opposite directions?


----------

